# koi pellets



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a huge bag of koi pellets they are basically good for any fish so the lfs staff have told me, but would it be healthy for my p's when they get a little bigger, it would be maybe once a week to feed them the pellets, what are your thoughts? 
By the way they are pretty small not like betta pellets or big like cichlid pellets.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

If you can get your P's on them all the better, as long as its mixed in with a variety diet and not the main course :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I use cheap coldwater fish foods including koi pellets for all of my fish, I also use some better quality tropical food to balance things out - it works out way cheaper than always using tropical fish food.


----------

